# Boarding without Picture ID



## Trainmans daughter (Nov 28, 2010)

Last Sunday, my purse with my driver license, bank cards, camera, money (not much, thank goodness), house key, etc was stolen from my locked car by a rock thrown through a window. :angry2:

I've been putting my life back in order all week, and now have a temporary license from the DMV. However, I won't get my permanent license with my photo on it for 5-6 weeks and we have a trip planned for New Year's on the Coast Starlight. I don't think boarding in Chico at 2 am will be a problem--no one really takes time to check at that hour of the night! But coming home I'll probably be asked for my photo ID. If I show them my temp license and maybe my SS card, will that satisfy the requirement? :help:

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## saxman (Nov 28, 2010)

I think as long as you have your SS card with another card with your name on it you should be okay. That's a total bummer though about your purse being stolen.

In fact here is Amtrak's ID policy:

Pretty much you need a photo ID, OR you may produce two forms as long as one is issued by government entity. Since your temporary license is issued by the government, you should be fine with that as long as you have something such as a credit card on you. But just in case, I'd bring along your SS card as well. (just don't get that stolen  )


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 28, 2010)

Unless you're picking up a ticket from an agent or checking bags, you almost are never asked for photo ID. I have never been asked on the train or by a QT! Even if you are asked, I think that copy and an explanation of why would suffice!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Saxman and Traveler. I am almost always asked for photo ID. Probably that "Norwegian Grandma" profiling thing.

Someone told me that providing the police incident number to the conductor might help. What a world, eh?


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (Nov 28, 2010)

I always carry my id and AAA card (discounts). I have never ever been asked for the AAA card and have only been asked for my ID once or twice.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 29, 2010)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Probably that "Norwegian Grandma" profiling thing.


They're the worst kind!




Them and those 1 month old Scottish babies!


----------



## zepherdude (Nov 29, 2010)

I have made it a habit to carry my passport whenever I travel. On Amtrak I have been asked in Los Angeles, Chicago, NYP, The Lake Shore stops in Buffalo and sometimes agents go through the train checkings IDs (Canada Border), and Syracuse. Maybe carry your temporary ID with you and birth certificate is good too. Always when flying ......the TSA. Maybe think about getting a passport........no questions ever asked with that.


----------



## jis (Nov 29, 2010)

zepherdude said:


> I have made it a habit to carry my passport whenever I travel. On Amtrak I have been asked in Los Angeles, Chicago, NYP, The Lake Shore stops in Buffalo and sometimes agents go through the train checkings IDs (Canada Border), and Syracuse. Maybe carry your temporary ID with you and birth certificate is good too. Always when flying ......the TSA. Maybe think about getting a passport........no questions ever asked with that.


Canada border they check more than ID. They actually do need you to have a Passport or Passport Card to cross that border.

If you are not going to be traveling outside of North America, you might prefer a Passport Card or an enhanced Driver's License, which incorporates a Passport Card in it, at least from those states that issue one of those. All states don't. California most likely does.

Although I do have my Passport with me most of the time, I have seldom showed it on Amtrak trains/stations. I mostly use my Driver's License in those cases. OTOH at airports I uniformly use my Passport since that is the registered identity document with most airlines that I fly, though there would be no problem using the Drivers License either.


----------



## leemell (Nov 29, 2010)

jis said:


> zepherdude said:
> 
> 
> > I have made it a habit to carry my passport whenever I travel. On Amtrak I have been asked in Los Angeles, Chicago, NYP, The Lake Shore stops in Buffalo and sometimes agents go through the train checkings IDs (Canada Border), and Syracuse. Maybe carry your temporary ID with you and birth certificate is good too. Always when flying ......the TSA. Maybe think about getting a passport........no questions ever asked with that.
> ...


California does not issue EDL's.


----------



## jis (Nov 29, 2010)

leemell said:


> California does not issue EDL's.


Thanks. I guess New York does and our Chief Moderator is a proud owner of one AFAIR.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 29, 2010)

At present, only NY, Michigan, Vermont, and Washington States issued EDL's.

And yes, I have one from NY.


----------

